
To get products into more hands, Google will open its own stores - recoiledsnake
http://9to5google.com/2013/02/15/to-get-products-into-more-hands-google-will-open-its-own-stores-by-the-end-of-the-year/
======
SlipperySlope
This caught my attention ...

"Along with Glass, Google will have an opportunity to demonstrate other
upcoming and Google X projects like driverless cars and mini-drone delivery
systems at its stores."

------
electrichead
From what I have seen of the Googleplex, that could make a really amazing
shopping experience. Imagine a playground for gadgets and tech - I would love
to see it.

